# I Am Shook.



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2018)

For the longest time I've been wishing there was a way to swap out my amenities at will, but I just kept the ones I had because there didn't appear to be any way to do so.  Today I Googled it for the first time, and came across a message board that said you could swap them out in the same menu where you swap out furniture and terrains.  I went into my menu and sure enough, there was a swap button on my freaking amenities that I for some reason have never ever seen.  I have been playing this game since last November and didn't know this was a thing.  I literally sat still for ten minutes just staring at my screen in shock.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2018)

*pats your head* it's okay we all feel kinda stupid sometime lmao

I'm actually surprised you didn't know this considering you've played a lot more than I have. But yeah it can be a really easy thing to miss.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> *pats your head* it's okay we all feel kinda stupid sometime lmao
> 
> I'm actually surprised you didn't know this considering you've played a lot more than I have. But yeah it can be a really easy thing to miss.



I'm surprised I didn't know it too.  I feel like an idiot :,)


----------

